# Old Specialized Sirrus



## kinzo24 (Aug 20, 2009)

Got this off craigslist yesterday and was looking to see if anyone would be able to help identify the year? Looks orange in pics but is actually more red-ish, all 105 components.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm going with 88-89...


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

ditto...maybe even 87 given the steel cable routing and biopace....great find!


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

What you have there, is a 1987. I have an '87 also, but in the Aqua color with a White head tube. VERY nice riding bikes. I absolutely LOVE mine!


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's mine:










I went from the strange looking 2-tone tape to all orange since this pic was snapped. Originally, it came with all Shimano 105 (yours is stock). I got this frameset and built it up with Suntour Superbe Pro & Specialized components (mostly).


----------



## kinzo24 (Aug 20, 2009)

frpax said:


> What you have there, is a 1987. I have an '87 also, but in the Aqua color with a White head tube. VERY nice riding bikes. I absolutely LOVE mine!


frpax, did you paint that head tube or was that how the aqua came?


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

frpax said:


> What you have there, is a 1987. I have an '87 also, but in the Aqua color with a White head tube. VERY nice riding bikes. I absolutely LOVE mine!


Mine came that way. At first, I didn't care for it, but it has really grown on me. Your bike is (as far as I can tell) 100% bone stock. I'd leave it that way. Well, maybe change the crank if you don't care for the Biopace feel (some riders don't like elliptical rings...), but keep it so that you can put it back on if you ever decide to sell it.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

frpax said:


> Mine came that way. At first, I didn't care for it, but it has really grown on me. Your bike is (as far as I can tell) 100% bone stock. I'd leave it that way. Well, maybe change the crank if you don't care for the Biopace feel (some riders don't like elliptical rings...), but keep it so that you can put it back on if you ever decide to sell it.


Biopace sucks! Change out the crank and toss it in the trash and don't worry about re-sale value. You would be doing them a favor and I seriously doubt it would have any bearing on re-sale anyway. I changed out the crank on my Specialized (not Biopace) and when I go to sell it, if ever, and someone wants to dicker on price because it doesn't have the original crank, I'd tell them to either find it on eBay if it is such a concern of their's or maybe the bike is not for them! :thumbsup:


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Biopace sucks! Change out the crank and toss it in the trash and don't worry about re-sale value. You would be doing them a favor and I seriously doubt it would have any bearing on re-sale anyway. I changed out the crank on my Specialized (not Biopace) and when I go to sell it, if ever, and someone wants to dicker on price because it doesn't have the original crank, I'd tell them to either find it on eBay if it is such a concern of their's or maybe the bike is not for them! :thumbsup:


Good point. I tend to be overly anal about some things.

Quattro Assi: I'm glad you chimed in! Hey, do you still have the scans on the 1987 Specialized catalog?


----------



## Hula Hoop (Feb 4, 2009)

Mine is green 1987 also and in the trunk right now. Heading out for a training
ride tonight.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Hula Hoop said:


> Mine is green 1987 also and in the trunk right now. Heading out for a training
> ride tonight.


Post some pics! I've never seen any others but mine! :thumbsup:


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

frpax said:


> Good point. I tend to be overly anal about some things.
> 
> Quattro Assi: I'm glad you chimed in! Hey, do you still have the scans on the 1987 Specialized catalog?


Yeah, my bikes are meant to be ridden, not wall art. I remember when the Biopace first came out and they were pushed pretty fiercely by the shops I frequented. The first time I rode one I was like "take that $h!t off!" Seriously... The Specialized that I am talking about is my Dave Tesch built Allez Team. It came with the 7400 DA crankset and I recently replaced with it with a 7410. Of course, I didn't throw that in the trash! It is now going on my Zullo build but still, if I go to sell the Tesch, I would seriously question someone's judgement if they looked at my bike as tainted because it does not have the original DA 7400 crank. I'd probably tell them to get along...

I meant to make scans of the catalog the last time I was home and forgot. I work overseas and only make it home a couple times a year. I'll see if my wife can locate it and mail it to me and then I'll make some good quaity scans of it here. Do you have my email? PM me if you don't and I get in contact with you.

Later,

James


----------



## kinzo24 (Aug 20, 2009)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Biopace sucks! Change out the crank and toss it in the trash and don't worry about re-sale value. You would be doing them a favor and I seriously doubt it would have any bearing on re-sale anyway. I changed out the crank on my Specialized (not Biopace) and when I go to sell it, if ever, and someone wants to dicker on price because it doesn't have the original crank, I'd tell them to either find it on eBay if it is such a concern of their's or maybe the bike is not for them! :thumbsup:


This is my first bike to fix up and was wondering what you would recommend for the replacement or what is compatible?


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

kinzo24 said:


> This is my first bike to fix up and was wondering what you would recommend for the replacement or what is compatible?


Any Shimano crank will work just fine, and there are plenty of them around. RX100; 105; 600/Ultegra; Dura Ace. 

You could also just change the chain rings, too.

Either way


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay, I gotta check out CL more often...seems like folks have scored some really nice bikes there lately. My local CL seems to be filled with bmx, NeXT, and people whose kids have apparently outgrown their Burley...


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Opus51569 said:


> Okay, I gotta check out CL more often...seems like folks have scored some really nice bikes there lately. My local CL seems to be filled with bmx, NeXT, and people whose kids have apparently outgrown their Burley...


I am constantly scouring CL.


----------



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

craigslist is a joke too now like eBay. everybody thinks they have the holy grail of bikes since the whole fixed gear conversion craze and all the attention to horizontal drop-outs. i found one specialized SIRRUS for $80. now people want $200 for a FreeSpirit Sears bike or $499 for a Dave Scott of which i scored one for $125. you might find one deal out of 500 bike there now. oh well, the thrill of the hunt i guess. i saw a guy with a Mixte Japanese Bianchi that wasnt even celeste it was purple, he wanted $599. WOW!


----------



## djmuff (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice Sirrus!

All these calls to replace the crank... how about just replacing the rings? That way you keep the original crankset. Round rings for that should be plentiful.

And craigslist is saturated with crap. But it's worth sifting through. I just scored a 50th Anniversary Paramount. Yeah, the one with the gold fork. Thank you, craigslist!


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Every old Sirrus I've ever seen, including mine, has that same wear spoit in the paint on the downtube, just ahead of the shifter boss. 

Just seems strange that they'd all do it.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

rufus said:


> Every old Sirrus I've ever seen, including mine, has that same wear spoit in the paint on the downtube, just ahead of the shifter boss.
> 
> Just seems strange that they'd all do it.


You know what causes that, right?


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Front brake arm?*



frpax said:


> You know what causes that, right?


Do I win?!!


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Dem dares da brakes!


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Do I win?!!


Winner, winner, chicken dinner! :thumbsup:


----------



## tritodd (Jun 1, 2006)

I've got one of those! I saved it from a dumpster. So what's the problem with the chain rings? This is the only road bike I have ever ridden so I don't know the difference. What advantage or disadvantage do they serve?


----------



## kinzo24 (Aug 20, 2009)

tritodd said:


> I've got one of those! I saved it from a dumpster. So what's the problem with the chain rings? This is the only road bike I have ever ridden so I don't know the difference. What advantage or disadvantage do they serve?


Here is what I read about them:

http://sheldonbrown.com/biopace.html


----------



## pwarden (Aug 27, 2021)

frpax said:


> What you have there, is a 1987. I have an '87 also, but in the Aqua color with a White head tube. VERY nice riding bikes. I absolutely LOVE mine!


I found the same bike in a "re-source" store a month or 2 ago, except someone added vintage aero bars... should I keep them? Thanks for confirming the year!


----------

